# Hokey Pokey in the style of Shakespeare



## David H (Aug 19, 2012)

O proud left foot, that ventures quick within, then soon upon a backward journey lithe.
Anon, once more the gesture, then begin:

Command sinistral pedestral to writhe, commence thou then the fervid hokey poke.
A mad gyration, hips in wanton swirl, to spin! a wilde release from heaven's yoke.

Blessed dervish! surely canst go, girl. 
The hoke, the poke -- banish now thy doubt.

Verily I say on to you, 'tis what it's all about.


----------



## Well.legless.69 (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol love it


----------



## KateR (Aug 19, 2012)

Verily a thing of amusement.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 22, 2014)

In Stiches !


----------



## Bloden (Jun 22, 2014)

Very silly!


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 22, 2014)

Nay, but still thy laughter. Reflect thee then upon the tenor of thy comedic efforts and rejoice. 

Translation: ROFL.


----------

